# Welcome to www.cinesonique.net



## Tanuj Tiku (Apr 12, 2012)

Welcome to http://www.cinesonique.net (www.cinesonique.net) - our brand new website!

Cinesonique no longer a Facebook group only. Both will exist at the same time but a website is a better way of storing and presenting information.

In the coming months, Cinesonique will hopefully become a small resource of interviews and how-to-do videos with some fun activities. 

You also no longer need to access facebook to read the interviews. Everything will be available on the website. 

Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## dinerdog (Apr 12, 2012)

Bookmarked. This looks great. Looking forward to some cool tutorials. Thanks Tanuj!


----------



## spoon (Apr 12, 2012)

me, too...thank you


----------

